# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Prejardhja e racës dinarike

## alibaba

A ka ardhur raca jonë nga ndonjë vend tjetër në kohët e bronzta apo jemi vendas që nga qindra mijëra vite?

----------


## chino

> A ka ardhur raca jonë nga ndonjë vend tjetër në kohët e bronzta apo jemi vendas që nga qindra mijëra vite?


Pershendetje i nderuar,

Perderisa e beja maturen, e mbaj mend me pat thene profesori i historise se si Iliret ashtu edhe Greket e vjeter vijne nga teritori i sotem i Rusise. Une sigurisht se s´u pajtova, por ai pastaj i tha disa "argumente" qe s´i mbaj n´mend dot. 

Si i qaset ekspertet keso pyetjeve? Nga ana arkeologjike? Gjenetike? Apo si tjeter? E lehte do te ishte sikur diku ne teritorin shqiptar te ishte gjetur ndonje fosil njerezor nga kohet e lashta, dhe te krahasohet se a ka ndonje afersi antropologjike me neve sot. Por besoj se per keso gjetjesh teritori shqiptar s´jep shprese. Mundesia tjeter ndoshta eshte teknologjia gjenetike. Ndoshta ne sot kemi gjene, te cilat mund te hulumtohen dhe pastaj te definohet perafersisht lashtesia dhe vendbanimi i te pareve te gjeneve tona.

----------


## alibaba

Së pari sa i përket gjeneve nuk kam dëshirë të bazohem shumë në ato studime. Sepse nëse ti ka njohuri dhe din se si t'i shikosh me mikroskop, ti mund të më gënjesh si të duash dhe unë nuk mund të them jo.

Kurse në antropologjinë fizike ndryshon puna. Sepse edhe vetë mund të shoh kafkat të mas gjatësi gjerësi etj.

Këtu fjala më shumë është për racën, e cila tregon prejardhjen.

Një prani të racës dinarike e kemi në mileniumin e III ku raca ilire (dinarike) invadon Europën perëndimore. Por nuk përmendet prej nga erdhën. Gimbuta një pro-sllave e zjarrtë, beson që këta erdhën nga zonat e  kulturës së kurganit (Ukrainë), e që kjo e lidh me proto-sllavët.

Ndërkohë shekuj më vonë dikund rreth viteve 1000 raca dinarike na paraqitet si banuese masive e Ballkanit sipas Karlton Kunit.

Drejtimi i temës: Të gjejmë fakte që ne ishim këtu edhe para mileniumit 3.

----------


## Kreksi

I vetmi popull i lashte qe ka ardhur ne drejtim te ballkanit eshte populli Skithë i cili ka jetuar per rrethe detit te Zi, kjo eshte e vertete.
Studiusit mbeshteten ne burime te shumta si gjetjet e vazave, stolive te arta qe vetem Skithet kishin kete teknike te perpunimit te ketij metali qe pastaj edeh Thrakaset e vazhduan kete metode te persosur.
Pra ka diçka te ngjare, kjo eshte diku  3000 vite para krishti e sa per qindra mija vite me pare asnje studius nuke mund te diej se nga ardhm dhe ku ishim ne ne kete kohe...

----------


## land

trakasit jane ne ballkan ketu e 6000 vjet

----------


## Scion

Personalisht kam lexuar goxha material, dhe nje pjese e shkencetarve moderne i pershkruajne shqiptaret si autoktone te indo-evropianizuar... Tiparet indo-evropiane jane vijne nga popullsite anatolike (Rrace e bardhe dhe jo rrace ujgure sic metojne sllavet) rreth 3000 vite p.e.s. 

Sa i perket Dinarikut, nuk di te them me shume se perftim i proto-evropoidid me rrace ariane.

Gjithsesi, te gjith teorite qe jepen mbi antropologjite jane me shume spekullime dhe shpesh te pasakta (Abuzime) dhe bejme mire te jemi me te rezervuar karshi tyre.

----------


## Kreksi

> Personalisht kam lexuar goxha material, dhe nje pjese e shkencetarve moderne i pershkruajne shqiptaret si autoktone te indo-evropianizuar... Tiparet indo-evropiane jane vijne nga popullsite anatolike (Rrace e bardhe dhe jo rrace ujgure sic metojne sllavet) rreth 3000 vite p.e.s. 
> 
> Sa i perket Dinarikut, nuk di te them me shume se perftim i proto-evropoidid me rrace ariane.
> 
> Gjithsesi, te gjith teorite qe jepen mbi antropologjite jane me shume spekullime dhe shpesh te pasakta (Abuzime) dhe bejme mire te jemi me te rezervuar karshi tyre.


Pajtohem plotesisht me mendimin tuaj; para 100 vite ndryshe i kane patur kushtet shkenctaret, sot ka evoluar shkenca prandaj se besoj as une teorin e tyre. 
Nese ne jemi  ata njerzit e shpellve apo jo kjo duhet te studiohet ende, ka mundesi por duhet shume hulumtime.

----------


## alibaba

> trakasit jane ne ballkan ketu e 6000 vjet


A mund të më japësh ndonjë referencë për këtë sepse është shumë gjë me rëndësi për ne.

----------


## alibaba

> Personalisht kam lexuar goxha material, dhe nje pjese e shkencetarve moderne i pershkruajne shqiptaret si autoktone te indo-evropianizuar...


Mendoj që kjo teori ka të bëjë më shumë me mentalitetin White-racisto-komunist, ku këta nordikët mburren se ishin arianë që arianizuan popujt tjerë. Ndërkohë shkenca na bën me dije që ishin ilirët ata që arianizuan Indinë dhe Persinë por edhe popujt tjerë.

Shih këtë temë:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=93186





> Tiparet indo-evropiane jane vijne nga popullsite anatolike (Rrace e bardhe dhe jo rrace ujgure sic metojne sllavet) rreth 3000 vite p.e.s.


Kur thua indoeuropian, e ke parasysh vetëm një grup gjuhësh të ngjashme me njëra tjetrën, se racë indoeuropiane nuk ka.

----------


## Kreksi

> Mendoj që kjo teori ka të bëjë më shumë me mentalitetin White-racisto-komunist, ku këta nordikët mburren se ishin arianë që arianizuan popujt tjerë. Ndërkohë shkenca na bën me dije që ishin ilirët ata që arianizuan Indinë dhe Persinë por edhe popujt tjerë.
> 
> Shih këtë temë:
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=93186
> 
> 
> Kur thua indoeuropian, e ke parasysh vetëm një grup gjuhësh të ngjashme me njëra tjetrën, se racë indoeuropiane nuk ka.


Disa here  e kam perseritur se nuke duhet te ngatrrojmi shqipen si gjuhe  me nje deg qe rrjedh nga Indo-europianishtja  e ne anen tjeter te thuhet se se Shqiptaret si komb jane me ORIGJINË indo-europiane !
Pra  kete ngatrres aqe te mbrapshte e hasim kudo ne internet e besa edhe nga disa autor te zgjuar por edhe ne kete forum !
Ky eshte GABIMI KATASTROFAL !
Ka disa fjale ne shqipe  qe ngjajne me ate indo por jo e tera prandaj nuke thuhet se populli shqiptar eshte me origjine indo por thuht; gjuha shqipe ka nje deg te vogel te gjuheve indo europiane...e si popull eshte autokton me shume pellazgjike se sa ilire e thrakas, e indo as 5% nuke eshtë....
Pra kujdes, mos i ngatrroni gjerat edhe ju ketu ne forum...

----------


## Scion

> Mendoj që kjo teori ka të bëjë më shumë me mentalitetin White-racisto-komunist, ku këta nordikët mburren se ishin arianë që arianizuan popujt tjerë. Ndërkohë shkenca na bën me dije që ishin ilirët ata që arianizuan Indinë dhe Persinë por edhe popujt tjerë.
> 
> Shih këtë temë:
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=93186
> 
> 
> Kur thua indoeuropian, e ke parasysh vetëm një grup gjuhësh të ngjashme me njëra tjetrën, se racë indoeuropiane nuk ka.


Pershendetje Alibaba,
Kam pershtypjen se me ke lexuar gabimisht,
E para, nordiket s'jane ariane ... as biles nuk insinuova fakte nga white-nationalizma idiote te tipit Stormfront.org.

Ka edhe teori te tjera nga me te gabuarat deri keto tjerat moderne
Po te lexosh librin e prof. Neritan Cekes, "Iliret" botim i shtepise botuese "Ilar" profesori ne fjale hedh dhe fakte qe thote qe ballkanin, aty nga mileniumi i dyte p.e.s. e vershuan pupuj nga stepet e kaukazit ... gjithsesi mbetet teori dhe si e tille jo-serioze.

Sa per indo-evropianet mbase ke te drejte qe eshte vetem ndarje gjuhesore por sot per sot nuk ka asnje term qe pershkruan popujt qe erdhen dhe "Indo-Evropianizuan" (Jo vetem nga ana gjuhesore) popujt indigjen te ilirikut.

Nga ana tjeter, prape nqoftese me lejohet te kunder-them veten time, shpesh terma si indo-evropiane, nordike, dinarike jane vetem konvencione qe vijne nga shkenca dhe sjane te sakta 100% keshtuqe duhet trajtuar vetem si Teori.

Me respekt,

----------


## alibaba

O plako, e mbushe temën me replikime të kota. Shiko mirë çfarë thuhet në atë temë: Ilirët ishin ata që indo-europianizuan popujt tjerë dhe jo e kundërta.

Ngjashmëria e fjalëve shqipe dhe sanskrite rrjedh nga ilirët që vërshuan në ato zona dhe nënshtruan plebejt vendas të racës mesdhetare, dhe ua imponuan gjuhën, kulturën, mitologjinë, etj.

----------


## alibaba

Gjithsesi të mbesim brenda teme.

A ka gjurmë të drejtpërdrejta ose të tërthorta të racës dinarike në Europë para datimit të kulturës Bell Beaker??

----------


## alibaba

> Nga ana tjeter, prape nqoftese me lejohet te kunder-them veten time, shpesh terma si indo-evropiane, nordike, dinarike jane vetem konvencione qe vijne nga shkenca dhe sjane te sakta 100% keshtuqe duhet trajtuar vetem si Teori.


Nuk kemi të bëjmë me konvencione por me raca reale. Raca është një realitet biologjik. Si e tillë na ndihmon të gjurmojmë të kaluarën.

----------


## Scion

> O plako, e mbushe temën me replikime të kota. Shiko mirë çfarë thuhet në atë temë: Ilirët ishin ata që indo-europianizuan popujt tjerë dhe jo e kundërta.
> 
> Ngjashmëria e fjalëve shqipe dhe sanskrite rrjedh nga ilirët që vërshuan në ato zona dhe nënshtruan plebejt vendas të racës mesdhetare, dhe ua imponuan gjuhën, kulturën, mitologjinë, etj.


 :Lulja3: 




> ...valet e popullsise stepike, qe kishin mbuluar popullsite e vjetra ballkanike, vetem sa e kishin prekur pjesen perendimore te gadishullit. Ketu popullsia e vjeter jo vetem qe u ruajt, por edhe asimiloi, qe ne fillimet e epokes se bronzit, te ardhurit.
> 
> Rezultati themelor i ketij asimilimi ishte *krijimi i berthames se etnosit ilir*. Ne nuk dime nese gjuha e ketij etnosi u trashegua nga perberesi eneolitik i tij apo u pervetesua nga gjuha e te ardhurve. Ne rastin e pare kjo do te perkonte me _teorine_ e gjuhtarit bullgar V. Georgiev, i cili duke pranuar pergjithsisht ardhjen e *indoevropianeve* dhe dyndjen stepike ne fillim te epokes se bronzit mendonte se *indoevropianizimi* i ballkanit kishte filluar te behej nga infiltrimi i grupeve te popullsise qe nga epoka neolitike. Ne rastin e dyte, te pervetesimit te gjuhes se te ardhurve, duhet pranuar se ajo ishte mjaft e formuar qe ne atdheun stepik, perderisa gjuhet e ardhshme indo-evropiane ballkanike: ilirishtja, greqishtja dhe trakishtja ishin krejt te ndryshme nga njera-tjetra.
> 
> N.Ceka "Iliret" f.34


Qe te sqarohemi me referenca,

Edhe me perpara s'te replikova por vetem shpalosa disa koncepte te *formimit te etnosit ilir*, nqs. keta te fundit i perkufizohen si Dinarike.

P.S. Grupet Reaciale (Rraca) - Eshte *koncept*  nuk eshte realitet Biologjik. (Qe ketu rrjedhimi - Konvencion)

Me respekt,

----------


## alibaba

> P.S. Grupet Reaciale (Rraca) - Eshte koncept nuk eshte realitet Biologjik. (Qe ketu rrjedhimi - Konvencion)
> 
> Me respekt,


O plak e bane ***. Po mos na kallxo çka janë racat. Tema asht kur daton prezenca e dinarikëve në Europë?

Nëse ke diçka tjetër, hap temë më vete, nuk është këtu vendi për këto diskutime.

----------


## white-knight

> I vetmi popull i lashte qe ka ardhur ne drejtim te ballkanit eshte populli Skithë i cili ka jetuar per rrethe detit te Zi, kjo eshte e vertete.


Me lejo te korrigjoj.Skithet jane popull qe banojne ne Mongoli dhe Skithet nuk kane ardhur me perpara ne Europe se te vinin turqit sepse u dynden me Perandorine Osmane.Edhe Sulltan Murati  dhe Sulltan Mehmeti i II ishin  nga kjo krahine,ishin  skithas mongol.

----------


## dias10

> Me lejo te korrigjoj.Skithet jane popull qe banojne ne Mongoli dhe Skithet nuk kane ardhur me perpara ne Europe se te vinin turqit sepse u dynden me Perandorine Osmane.Edhe Sulltan Murati  dhe Sulltan Mehmeti i II ishin  nga kjo krahine,ishin  skithas mongol.


Dua te saktesoj dicka. Kontakti i Skitheve me Europen eshte me i hershem se ai i permendur prej jush.
Herodoti ne librin e I -103 thote:

καί οἱ, ὡς συμβαλὼν ἐνίκησε τοὺς Ἀσσυρίους, περικατημένῳ τὴν Νίνον ἐπῆλθε Σκυθέων στρατὸς μέγας, ἦγε δὲ αὐτοὺς βασιλεὺς ὁ Σκυθέων Μαδύης Προτοθύεω παῖς· οἳ ἐσέβαλον μὲν ἐς τὴν Ἀσίην Κιμμερίους ἐκβαλόντες ἐκ τῆς Εὐρώπης, τούτοισι δὲ ἐπισπόμενοι φεύγουσι οὕτω ἐς τὴν Μηδικὴν χώρην ἀπίκοντο. 

rreshti i fundit thote qe :
_Skithasit kishin pushtuar Azine pasi kishin ndjekur me pare Kimerasit nga Europa..._

Pra kjo tregon qe ardhja e tyre me turqit ne Europe nuk ishte e para. Per te tjerat je mese i sakte. Turqit para se te vinin ne Europe/Azine e Vogel paten si stacion te fundit Persine.

----------


## dias10

Desha te thosha dhe dicka tjeter,
ilirologet shqiptare te katedres se albanologjise te periudhes se socializmit, jane, ne rastin me te mire te paafte dhe ne rastin me te keq, bashkepunetore te ndryshimit dhe falsifikimit te historise.
Pavaresisht titujve qe mbajne, nuk jane ngritur kurre ne nivelin e shkencetareve risiprures, ata thjesht kane punua,r per te paraqitur kulturen e paraardhesve tane, si inferiore karshi te paraardhesve te fqinjeve tane, duke i ngritur keta te fundit, ne nivele absolutisht te pamerituara dhe pavertetuara.

----------


## dias10

Meqe ra fjala tek skythianet kam nje deshmi te Herodotit nga ato qe mund te konsiderohen te FORTA:

 ὀνομάζεται δὲ σκυθιστὶ Ἱστίη μὲν Ταβιτί, Ζεὺς δὲ ὀρθότατα κατὰ γνώμην γε τὴν ἐμὴν καλεόμενος Παπαῖος, Γῆ δὲ Ἀπί. Ἀπόλλων δὲ Γοιτόσυρος, οὐρανίη *δὲ Ἀφροδίτη Ἀργίμπασα,* Ποσειδέων δὲ Θαγιμασάδας. ἀγάλματα δὲ καὶ βωμοὺς καὶ νηοὺς οὐ νομίζουσι ποιέειν πλὴν Ἄρεϊ. τούτῳ δὲ νομίζουσι. 

Ketu ai shpjegon qe skithasit kishin te njejtat Perendi me """greket""" por me emra te ndryshem, psh Zeusit i thoshin Papaios dmth baba etj, 
por kulmi vjen me pas kur tregon qe Aferdites ata(skithasit) i thoshin *A(R)GIMPASA* 

_".....dhe Afrodita (quhej) ARGIMPASA...."_

Kjo eshte nje prove BOMBE qe AFERDITA= AGIMI PAS dmth qe Aferdita eshte as me shume dhe as me pak YLLI I AGIMIT, dmth agimi shoqeron daljen e saj .
Rastesi??
Pak si shume per te qene i tille...

----------

